# ,  / > Kenwood >   : FT-840  TS-690?

## RV4CD

:   FT-    SSB-  TS-690       (  RA0LD) ? 8O

----------


## RV4CD

,   ,  840-  ....
 8O   ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RW4HRE

!
  :         ,   FT-840     ,    .
  RA0LD -     Icom IC-706MK2G -       ,      (     -     !?) -   .
P.S.   .  :Wink:

----------


## RA5AO

1997  FT-840.        FC 10.
 ,    .
   Japan.     ,   ""?  ,     .

UA0QBD - !

----------


## R4ITU

TS-450.(  690,   50 )
+  .   ,    ,  , .
-   ,  ,   2,5     (      MFJ 941E....    )

  10     150    .      ,    .

----------


## RAMZAJ

840         690     ...  690    .

----------


## RV4CD

690-  ....   :Sad:     ?! 8O

----------


## Fireman

500    -   -  ?

    ! :  ra0ld   756PRO    (.  500),      " !!"     ,  .     - ~100( !)  -   ,     :(   ,    e-mail  .      . 
:      !!!

----------


## 775.

> Fireman
> 
>     RAOLD,          :( 
>      ,  "" ...
> 
> 
>    LD  IC-736  .  ,      (?).  ...


  ,LD          ,      !            ,        (  ...       )  :Super:  
         !

----------


## RA6L

690-   840-.       .

----------

,,    500  TS-690S

----------


## EW1KA

FT-840  FC 10  1992 . 
     :    1 ;     ;     .
       .
  ,   .       ,  : ,   P  - 10   .  UPS.
 ,          .

----------

